# R. vanzolinii bromeliad or not??



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Since I decided to use a larger terrarium for my group of five Ranitomeya vanzolinii, I need help on the design. Would you use bromeliads or just film canisters? I have 10-15 bromeliads in a plant tank that I could use. Would you load the terrarium with bromeliads, I have plenty of smaller varieties. Are there lots of bromeliads in there natural habitat in Peru? 

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Steve, you can do it either way with great results. Most probably keep them with broms. I prefer to keep them with film canisters.
Nothing spectacular, but here are a couple shots of one of mine.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

If you are looking to mimic their natural environment, then go without bromeliads. From folks in the field have told me, there are very few bromeliads in their habitat. Like imitator's they rely on leaf axils for deposition sites. Others have reported that Vanzo's in particular use very small tree holes that hold water. 

Some papers on their reproductive biology:

Caldwell, J. P. (1997). ''Pair bonding in spotted poison frogs.'' Nature, 385, 211-211. 

Caldwell, J. P., and De Oliveira, V. R. L. (1999). ''Determinants of biparental care in the Spotted Poison Frog, Dendrobates vanzolinii (Anura: Dendrobatidae).'' Copeia, 1999(3), 565-575.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Steve, you can do it either way with great results. Most probably keep them with broms. I prefer to keep them with film canisters.
> Nothing spectacular, but here are a couple shots of one of mine.


AMAZING looking terrariums!!!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Personally, I find film canisters (and since I'm having trouble finding them, more recently I'm using floral picks) much easier to remove tads from.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's the thread I was looking for, but couldn't find earlier....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81465-bromeliads-vs-film-canisters.html


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

My vanzos utilize both film canisters and bromeliads. I leave any tads I find in the bromeliad axils alone because they are too hard to get out due to the setup of the tank. Obviously removing egg clutches and tads from film canisters is much easier.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the comments, I decided to go with both and see what happens. This was empty this morning and I have clear and black film canisters to add later. I will also be connecting this terrarium to my MistKing.

Any suggestions? Do R.Vanzolinii use coconut huts? I could use more leaves, but that's all I had, (ordering more). I have fake vines I could put in the back. Or LOTS of Wondering Jew I could use also. I'm using a double 13W Jungle Dawn LED kit over the plants.









Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't use coco huts in any of my thumbnail vivs. That's more of a terrestrial frog thing.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I don't use coco huts in any of my thumbnail vivs. That's more of a terrestrial frog thing.


Thank you, appreciate the advice!

Steve


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Steve, are some of those broms planted in the dirt, or do you have them all mounted to pieces of wood and bark?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Steve, are some of those broms planted in the dirt, or do you have them all mounted to pieces of wood and bark?


The one big one came very well rooted and in dirt, so that's how it's in the terrarium. All of the others are mounted on the wood. The ones on the back are mounted with floral wire on the cork bark. I'm not sure if I'm happy with the layout yet. I might move a few things around. I want to get something to grow up the back.

Steve


----------

